# Melting plants



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I recently add a few plants to one of my tanks from a local LFS, its been about a week. The parts of the plants thats above the substrate looks normal and green but the stem thats burried underneath the substrate appears to melt. Only the stem section is effected though not the leaves attached. Starting from above the substrate the stem is hard and normal from my observation. Is is a problem or is it just the plants adapting to a new tank.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

This is sometimes what happens when stem plants are grouped together with a lead band for example. The fragile stems get damaged by this. Its best to cut off an inch or so before planting to make sure there is a viable stem left to form roots on.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Well the roots seem to be growing on the stem above the melting section so I'll just cut off all the melted stem parts then. It should start growing normally afterwards right?


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Once the plant has rooted, the stem below the roots isn't of any use any more and the plant should be doing fine. But handle the ends with care when replanting.


----------

